# when to replace headset?



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

when do you need to replace them? i notice no roughness(?) when i lift the front end and the bars can still go left or right with no problem. my concern is the headset cups, they are a bit rusted over but i think it won't affect the frame as the frame is aluminum (even if the thick powdercoat chips off). should try to post pics.

thanks in advance!:thumbsup:


----------



## svmike (Sep 23, 2007)

take it apart and see how it looks inside. My first mountain bike's original headset looked fine from the outside and felt fine too. When I went to install a new fork, I found that the bearings and their cage were rusted to the point of disintegrating. I was shocked as there were no indicators of such damage.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I've replaced two due to damage or wear.

One of them had developed a notch in the middle - it took a little extra force to start turning the handlebars. The headset was pretty crappy, it was a new bike, and I had a job at the time, so I said "wtf" and stuck a King on it.

The second one had developed a rough feeling. It wasn't new - this was maybe a year ago? On a bike I bought new in 2007. It was a loose ball headset, and I've been slowly replacing various loose-ball bearings on my bikes with sealed bearings because I'm lazy.

Anyway, you don't know until you crack it open. The little balls are replaceable. If it feels smooth, you can probably just repack and keep riding it. The grease should do a pretty good job protecting the friction surfaces from corrosion.


----------



## Peter Leo (Aug 23, 2011)

they should not grind or stick or be rough
it could be just dirt
but you still need to take apart to clean and adjust


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Good headset with proper installation should last a very long time, it should last longer than your bike. I have Kings on a few of my bikes and I think it should outlasted my ti bikes at least twice and my CaneCreek advertise to last 110 years All I do is regular maintenance every once in a while.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Clarification....*



mimi1885 said:


> Good headset with proper installation should last a very long time, it should last longer than your bike. I have Kings on a few of my bikes and I think it should outlasted my ti bikes at least twice and my CaneCreek advertise to last 110 years All I do is regular maintenance every once in a while.


A sealed headset (King, CC) will last as you've described. An unsealed headset requires additional maintenance as the others have described.


----------

